# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  What song(s) makes you sleepy?

## infisek

I was listening to Mazzy Star - Mary of silence  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrbgcpFUWN0

and before the song even ended I was sleeping, Iv tryed it again and again it somehow just turn me off. (well it was night mostly I dont usually listen to this kind of music during day and I was trying to fall asleep)

So I was just wondering do you guys listen to anything if you want to fall asleep fast?


Also I find this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj6yXxVc21Y very relaxing.

Any responce with link to song is much appreciated.        ::content::

----------


## mayday01

any music is fine for me, but I prefer some light and slowly music, like Blue Danube.

----------


## mayday01

any music is fine for me, but I prefer some light and slowly music, like Blue Danube.

----------


## Codename

Slipknot









jk lol

----------


## NrElAx

I have one binarual beat that makes me sleepy. But I like low melody songs that make me think a little. Those make me sleepy at times, but then sometimes they keep me awake because they make me think a lot haha.

----------


## AlenDenial

I like to listen Mazzy Star - Mary of silence song. It makes sleepy and very good song for sleeping. I listen to﻿ this every night before I go to bed.

----------


## TheConqueror89

Simon and Garfunkel - Sound of silence ^^

----------


## Spectrum

I'm a really big fan of ambient music.

----------


## Xei

xx is great for drifting away to.





Also Chopin's nocturnes.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Sometimes when I'm listening to something like Breath Machine by Momentary Sound Action (the 8-minute version) I'll get very sleepy halfway through and when I come around before the track finishes, I'll feel like I'd listen to 20 minutes of music, only to discover I'd listened to 3.  :tongue2:  I listen to some metal before sleep sometimes (simply because I enjoy hearing the music, not as a sleep aid) yet I'll get real drowsy before I'll finish an album.

Working on writing and recording a song right now that's really chill which I've been listening to the incomplete version of that makes me sleepy though. When it's done I'll give you guys a means to listen to it if you'd like.  :smiley:

----------


## ItzDamianWut

Anything pertaining to them or I declare war, Molotov Solution, and Monsters. I know this music isn't for everyone, but when turned down really low, it's pretty soothing.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Good thing I found this thread when I did, I found a couple new tracks today to listen to that fit this subject perfectly.

Crystalsphere - "Ambient=The Mind"




Air Liquide - "If There Was No Gravity"

----------


## Spectrum

Bloody hell, that's some nice music.









At the risk of making this an ambient music thread, here's some more tracks to drift off to  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Go ahead, make it an ambient thread. Ambient is sweet.  :smiley:

----------


## acatalephobic

Lots. Pleasant Dreams from Huggies...anyone else still have those? 

also,
Start Breaking My Heart
Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots
Ease Down The Road
Didn't It Rain

and the songs "Apple Orchard" and "Fourth of July".

----------


## BlueBlue

Any music that has energy simply is not suitable for these purposes.

So throw out your Rihanna and your Black eyed peas and whatever else belongs to your crunk selection because nigga plz your bed ain't the Branding Iron or wherever you go to bring back sexy!  :Oh noes:

----------


## Hyu

I have always had trouble falling asleep until I started listening to music in my bed.
About 2 years ago I started listening to all kinds of ambient music while reading a book in bed.
It helped me great deal to become tired more quickly.

I only recently found out about binaural beats, and ended up buying the unisonic ascension albums:







They're not really more effective then the free tracks that are out there, but I like how they added all kinds of ambient sounds to their tracks, it makes it much easier to listen to them repeatedly.

I usually start to listen to one of the alpha wave tracks when I start reading.
They last for about ~22 minutes, the next track is always theta waves.
Usually I have to stop reading seconds after I hit a theta wave track because I can barely keep my eyes open  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

This thread is getting better by the post.

----------


## acatalephobic

...Seriously?! _No one_ else has Pleasant Dreams From Huggies?

Trust me, you're missing out.

----------


## L33tsaber

The Sore Feet Song - Ally Kerr

----------


## strael

scatterbrain by radiohead, and chopins nocturnes.

----------


## Raspberry

Pretty much only one song makes me sleepy. "Finders Keepers" by You Me At Six.

Basically, I managed to doze on a 16 hour bus drive to Disneyland Paris (with another 30 teenagers from my classes...) for roughly 6 hours. I listened to this song on repeat the whole time because it was my favourite song at the time and was really catchy (it's not slow).

So everytime I hear the song now, I remember myself with my hoodie on, hood up, face pressed against the window, drifting in and out of conciousness... Good times  :smiley:

----------


## Lynn

YouTube - Super Mario 64 Song: Jolly Roger Bay The song from Super Mario 64 Jolly Roger Bay. Surprisingly, a video game song can make me sleepy. It's very relaxing.

----------


## acatalephobic

Pelican.

Sleep and November, both by Azure Raye.

----------


## AURON

> [video=youtube;skcC2ADy_2Y]
> 
> scatterbrain by radiohead, and chopins nocturnes.



Listening to Nocturne for piano No. 2 in E flat major, right now, and I totally understand you.

----------

